# Amplifier Wifi Free wifi ? Help



## anotuas (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'accède a un réseau wifi via un Free wifi quand je suis dans ma résidence secondaire, je problème c'est que le réseau est vraiment faible, je peux le capter avec mon Pc portable que sur le bord de la fenêtre, l'iPhone lui ne detecte rien ...
ma question est y a il un routeur, qui puisse m'emplifer le signal ? ( sachant que pour accéder au réseau free wifi il faut normalement un identifiant plus mot de passe, Puis-je loguer le routeur ? )

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair, ce n'est pas très facile a expliquer ...
Merci d'avance a tous !


----------



## Chrone (17 Septembre 2011)

La borne airport est faite pour toi 

http://www.apple.com/fr/airportexpress/


----------



## anotuas (17 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas trop comment sa fonctionne, la borne me permet de recevoir un wifi et de le remettre ? je pourrais me loguer sur free wifi avec ?
Sa existe pas chez quelqu'un d'autre que chez Apple ? 90 sa fait mal quand même, surtout si je ne l'utilise qu'a 30% de toutes ses fonctionnalités ...


----------



## Chrone (17 Septembre 2011)

Autant pour moi, je n'avais pas bien lu ton post principal.

Tu accès à un FreeWifi, donc à un réseau "public".

Pour étendre un réseau, il faut que ce soit un réseau personnel.
A ma connaissance, ce que tu cherches est impossible à faire.


----------



## anotuas (17 Septembre 2011)

Ah je me disais aussi  ... 
Si quelqu'un a une idée, un produit a me proposer je suis preneur  !


----------



## Chrone (17 Septembre 2011)

C'est impossible si tu n'es pas l'admin du réseau personnel, et encore heureux.


----------



## anotuas (17 Septembre 2011)

Personne n'a une idée, pourquoi sa n'existerait pas ?


----------



## Chrone (17 Septembre 2011)

Cela existe, si c'est TON réseau.


----------



## anotuas (17 Septembre 2011)

D'ac, je pensais sa possible car le réseau est publique, sa n'existe pas des antennes qui ne font que recevoir le signal l'amplifier et le redistribuer ?


----------

